# what to put in treat ball/kong?



## lou a (Nov 14, 2008)

Our 11 week old bernese Nui gets bored easily, so we got him a kong and some of the puppy stuff'n, which he loves, but he empties it in about 3 minutes and is bored again and looking for my shoelaces! Someone told me you can freeze the kongs which helps with teething, but not sure if you can freeze the stuff'n (no mention on website or can, helpfully!), anyone know or have any ideas on what else to freeze in it? I'd also like to get him a treat ball as he also gets bored chasing the balls and toys we throw for him after a few goes, but can't find any treats big enough not to immediately fall out of the holes that are suitable for puppies. Anyone know of anything suitable? Any other ideas for puppies with especially short attention spans also welcome  Thanks.


----------



## hollie.hocks (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi,

The following kong website may help, gives a list of suggetions to put in a kong, I freeze stock in Alfie's, I cover the end with peanut butter to stop it coming out.

KONG Pet Toys - Legendary Strength, Quality, and Performance

One of the cheapest things I use for Alfie which he loves is putting treats in empty plastic bottles... used to use milk bottles but now he's older empty bubble bath or fabric conditioner bottles.

Remember, you more you want and play with something, the more they want it!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I fill treat ball's with their dry dog food (just take it out of the daily allowance).

Kongs - I sometimes smear a teaspoon full of marmite, cheese spread or peanut butter around the inside of the kongs and they spend ages licking it out.
I mix probiotic yogurt with dry dog food , wet dog food and chopped veg, left over roast dinner, or cheese and dry dog food with a bit of water and I always freeze them as they last longer.

Another thing I do is wrap dry dog food in newspaper and stuff in a cardboard box, such as an empty cereal packet, pack it tightly with more newspaper and my pups love shredding the paper to get to the food, it makes a mess - paper everywhere - but it doesn't take long to clear up.

Empty plastic bottles with dry food is also a good idea, if they find that to easy make a cork with newspaper.

Hope he has fun


----------



## beansy (Nov 23, 2008)

I used to fill mine with some dry biscuit, and wet food, corned beef, chicken etc, then freeze it.


----------



## lou a (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the great suggestions. Nui is currently chasing a kong filled with stock and peanut butter around my living room floor. I'll definitely try the other ideas too )


----------



## kelly-n-ronnie (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey there We have 2 staffies and 1 of them got very distructive when we first got her so we got her a kong..... best thing we found was if u use something like peanut butter or chocolate spread then freeze it over night its not as easy for them to get it out worked a treat for our little maddams:biggrin:


----------

